# Mac Full coverage foundation?



## christina83 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone I just need someones advice please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have a birthmark just above my lip, that is the size of a thumb nail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I was wondering if the full coverage foundation would disguise it well?
Ive tried loads of concealers on it, but many slide off within 5mins, which isnt good for me as I work in retail and customers think Ive been waxing a moustache or something (that is a few comments).
Most people say they dont notice it, but i do.
Anyway I was thinking of buying this foundation and the studio finish concealer, I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with them?
Also Ive tried the mineral foundations and concealers and they didnt work. I also tried dermablend and the colours didnt suit.
Im thinking Id need a NC cover as they're more yellow based for a birthmark, am I right?
Id really appreciate your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p.s i hope ive put this in the right place


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 4, 2008)

Full coverage foundation and studio finish concealer are actually the same thing. The full coverage foundation is being discontinued so you might want to get that soon. Anyway I think it would cover. I think it's more in the technique. Use a small, stiff and dense brush to apply and pat it on. Blend it out just a tiny bit at the edges so it doesn't look obvious and with the same brush (using the other side of the bristles), pat on some powder and it should stay covered up.


----------



## christina83 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow really? Its getting discontinued? damn.
I do usually use quite a soft brush, so maybe by using another brush that might do the trick. thanks


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 4, 2008)

A lip brush is very helpful when spot-applying concealer.


----------



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)

If people mention things about it, that is quite rude.
But have you tried studio fix concealer?
I don't think you'd need full coverage foundation if it's only that spot the problem.
And since the studio fix concealer is the same as the foundation you wouldnt need both. :]


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_If people mention things about it, that is quite rude.
But have you tried studio fix concealer?
I don't think you'd need full coverage foundation if it's only that spot the problem.
And since the studio fix concealer is the same as the foundation you wouldnt need both. :]_

 
i think you mean studio finish concealer, not studio fix concealer.


----------



## christina83 (Sep 4, 2008)

ooh oops sorry i did mean studio finish, i dont know where my brain was when i wrote that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## Amaranth (Sep 5, 2008)

I personally find the Full Coverage foundation to be almost like grease-paint. So that's something to consider, you may not want something so heavy on your face all day. Also, Full Coverage requires setting, so that's something to think about as well. I love Studio Finish concealer...it works crazy well, my face has scars on it (from cuts, not acne) and it covers them nicely.


----------



## supercelestine (Sep 5, 2008)

Its not MAC but it will work like a dream (plus its water-proof)

Dermablend.


----------



## foomph (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

  The full coverage foundation is being discontinued  
 
Are you serious???!!!!  I LOVE full-coverage!  And yes, it will cover your birthmark-it covered all of my melasma perfectly for my wedding.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah there's a thread about in the chopping block section . I think it's called will there be any foundations left because that's not the only one. There are two more I think going with it.


----------

